# Droid3 Shortcuts!



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

This an attempt to throw all of the devices hardware keybard shortcuts into one thread.

So with the OG and D2, ALT+SHIFT+ <X (DELETE) would reboot the phone...this no longer works with the D3. Has anyone figured out how to do it with this device?

PWR+X from a shut down device will boot into Android Recovery, but i cant figure out the exact keystroke to get past the android logo. With the OG, vol up + camera button worked, the search key worked on the D2. Only after mashing a bunch of buttons am i able to get past the menu with D3.

Anyway, please post any tricks you find!

P.S. if anyone is able to find the correct key combo to root the D3, i will pay them millions of dollars! :androidwink:


----------



## eoceoc (Jul 16, 2011)

After booting while holding X on the Droid3, you can use the volume up/down keys to navigate the little recovery menu..

I might have had to hit volume up+down at the same time in order to get the menu to come up while at the Android logo. You can use the power button to select one of the menu options...

Not sure how helpful this is, but I'm really hoping someone can root the D3 soon - MotoBlur is making me sad


----------

